# puente H con 4 Mosfets de canal N y Gate-Driver IC



## Renato Masias (Oct 11, 2007)

Hola a todos, he realizado un puente H con 4 Mosfets IRFP250N (200v-30A) y el Gate-Driver IR2110, este dispara bien a los 4 mosfets, lo he comprobado con el osciloscopio, este es mi diagrama:



Como pueden ver en la compuerta de cada mosfet hay un juego de resistencias, diodos, diodo zener y condensadores. De estos, no uso los condensadores. Este puente H lo he probado con 3 motores (uno de 120V_3A,,,y los otros dos de 120V_1.5HP) a una frecuencia de 20KHz.

Con el motor de 120V_3A la onda en el motor es cuadrada en todo el rango de ancho de pulso, pero cuando disminuyo muy rápido el duty cycle por ejm de 90% a 10% en 0.5seg la onda no viaja como cuadrada sino que aparece un transitorio subamortiguado y este dura hasta que la velocidad del motor se estabilice, y luego regresa a su forma cuadrada. Cuando elevo el duty cycle no aparece esto.  Lo bueno es que se mantiene la proporción entre el duty cycle y el voltaje medio en el motor y si puedo hacer control. Alquién tiene alguna idea de porque ocurre esto?.

Con los otros dos motores no he tenido mucha suerte, la onda no es cuadrada y aparecen voltajes negativos en el motor, observo en el osciloscopio que del 10% al 40% la parte negativa es igual a la parte positiva y el voltaje en el motor se hace cero y el motor no se mueve. Después del 40% recién la parte positiva supera a la negatica y el motor se mueve.

Cuando coloco un diodo rápido en paralelo al motor la onda si se hace totalmente cuadrada, y se respeta la proporción duty cycle-voltaje medio en el rotor, pero esto no puedo tomarlo como solución en un puente H, ya que solo manejaría un sentido. que podría hacer?

Viendo al circuito rotor solo como el conjunto Resistor-Bobina-Voltaje contraelectromotriz no debería pasar esto, no tengo claro porque ocurre, no se si el error está en los mosfet, aunque ya probé varios, o serán los motores, que porcierto ya tienen más de 15 años de servicio.

A ustedes como les sale la forma de ondaen su puente H, cuadrada? lo han probado con varios motores?

Si me dan una mano, se los agradecería mucho.

saludos,,


----------



## aerodesliza (Oct 11, 2007)

Sabias que utilizando dos Mosfet tipo N y dos tipos P no necesitarias los driver?


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Oct 23, 2007)

Estimado amigo averigua sobre "regeneración" este es muy probablemente el problema que tienes, ya que cuando se utilizan motores AC variando frecuencia en tiempos muy cortos o con cargas inercialmente grandes(ej: volantes, ascensores, troqueladoras) el motor cuando la carga lo empieza a "jalar" el motor empieza a entregar voltaje a la red que en este caso sería la salida del puente H y como se tienen diodos de proteccion a la inversa en los transistores estos funcionan como puente rectificador lo que ocasiona es que el voltaje DC se vuelva inestable aumentandose repentinamente y pudiendo inclusive dañar el circuito por sobrevoltaje, lo ideal es diseñar una resistencia de freno a partir de un comparador para detectar valores altos de voltaje y por medio de un IGBT switcheando a una frecuencia controlada y una resistencia en serie y colocando este circuito en paralelo al bus DC controlar este fenomeno, además si el motor que utilizas tiene condensadores o similares, anularlos para evitar problemas en el arranque .

Saludos


----------



## Renato Masias (Nov 12, 2007)

Hola Luis gracias por la ayuda, ya pude solucionar casi todos mis problemas, como dices tenía que considerar al motor como genereador cuando redusco su velocidad rápidamente. Lo que hice fue lo siguiente:

El esquema del puente H es este:

        Q1   D1               D3   Q3
                       Motor
        Q4   D4               D2   Q2

*Cuando aumento la velocidad del motor:* Mantengo Q2 siempre cerrado y Q1 switchea; entonces cuando Q1 se abre la corriente se descarga por Motor-Q2-GND-D4-Motor.

*Cuando disminuyo rápido la velocidad: * Q1 y Q4 hacen switching, en modo complementario, entonces el motor que actua como generador descarga por dos caminos: el primero.- Motor-Q4-GND-D2-Motor, el segundo.- Motor-Q1-Fuente-D2-Motor.

Con esto he conseguido que la onda en bornes del motor se conserve simpre cuadrada aun cuando aumento o disminuyo la velocidad rapidamente. El problema que tengo ahora es que el voltaje en mi fuente se eleva de 120V a casi 200V, cuando el motor devuelve corriente a la fuente, esto dura 2 a 3seg que es el el tiempo en que el motor estabiliza su velocidad.

Es normal que se eleve de esa manera el voltaje en mi fuente?, que fuente puedo usar, que no sea una batería.

El esquema de mi fuente es este:


Nota: Vamp=100Vac aprox.

Luis el método de switching que me recomendastes es un chopper reductor?.

un saludo.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Nov 14, 2007)

Hola cordial saludo, perdon por el esquema pero lo hice a las carreras en Paint.

Este es el esquema que se usa para hacer funcionar la resistencia a modo de carga de la fuente para que tumbe el voltaje generado por el motor, es importante resaltar que esta resistencia es de un valor bajo y de alta potencia ya que el calor que disipa es alto, yo te recomiendo que hagas las pruebas con una de la que se usan en las hornillas de las estufas electricas ya que tienes la opcion de usar una de las dos, las dos en serie o las dos en paralelo. los comparadores son amplificador operacionales, puedes usar el LM-339, importante recordar es que la salida tiene que ser alta cuando el voltaje del bus DC sea mas alto que el de referencia, si la señal sale al contrario solo hay que invertir las señales del op-amp, lo mismo para la señal del IGBT (este se pone en saturación con +V y en corte con -V), el uso del pulso de reloj de 10 a 15 Khz, es con el proposito de evitar calentamientos excesivos en el transistor. 

Exitos con las pruebas y espero que haya sido de ayuda el esquemita.

saludos


----------



## carotaborda (Jul 14, 2008)

Como se haría sin los drivers yo hice un esquema parecido para controlar un motor de 24 Vdc 4A. y cuando enciendo el circuito sin motor siquiera se me quema uno de los drivers sin importar que tengo fusibles para proteger el mismo. quisiera hacerlo con mosfets canal P para obviar los drivers. me colaboran? cómo sería la conexión


----------



## Renato Masias (Jul 20, 2008)

Hola, si se te queman los mosfet es porque una columna del puente debe estar haciendo corto circuito, los dos pueden estar siendo exitados al mismo tiempo, si trabajas en modo complementario recuerda ponerle tiempo miuerto.

Chequea los voltajes y corrientes en las compuertas, estas no deben tener exitación cuando no están siendo conmutadas.

saludos.


----------



## Renato Masias (Jul 20, 2008)

Gracias Luis ahora entiendo el concepto de regeneración y como usar la resistencia en paralelo al condensador para mantener estable el voltaje, claro haciendole switching a un Duty Cycle pequeño, por ejm <20%.

saludos


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jul 21, 2008)

Con mucho gusto!


----------



## Belphegor (Ene 5, 2009)

Renato Masias dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, he realizado un puente H con 4 Mosfets IRFP250N (200v-30A) y el Gate-Driver IR2110, este dispara bien a los 4 mosfets, lo he comprobado con el osciloscopio, este es mi diagrama:
> 
> 
> 
> Como pueden ver en la compuerta de cada mosfet hay un juego de resistencias, diodos, diodo zener y condensadores. De estos, no uso los condensadores. Este puente H lo he probado con 3 motores (uno de 120V_3A,,,y los otros dos de 120V_1.5HP) a una frecuencia de 20KHz.



Hola Renato. 

Estoy construyendo ese mismo puente H con mosfets y me llaman la atención los juegos de diodos zener, resistencias y condensadores que usas para cada transistor en el gate de los transistores y los otros con diodos normales en las salidas de los drivers.

Que hacen exactamente? Y que valores de R y C usas y que referencias son los diodos?


----------



## javi1072 (Ene 8, 2009)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:
			
		

> Hola cordial saludo, perdon por el esquema pero lo hice a las carreras en Paint.
> 
> Este es el esquema que se usa para hacer funcionar la resistencia a modo de carga de la fuente para que tumbe el voltaje generado por el motor, es importante resaltar que esta resistencia es de un valor bajo y de alta potencia ya que el calor que disipa es alto, yo te recomiendo que hagas las pruebas con una de la que se usan en las hornillas de las estufas electricas ya que tienes la opcion de usar una de las dos, las dos en serie o las dos en paralelo. los comparadores son amplificador operacionales, puedes usar el LM-339, importante recordar es que la salida tiene que ser alta cuando el voltaje del bus DC sea mas alto que el de referencia, si la señal sale al contrario solo hay que invertir las señales del op-amp, lo mismo para la señal del IGBT (este se pone en saturación con +V y en corte con -V), el uso del pulso de reloj de 10 a 15 Khz, es con el proposito de evitar calentamientos excesivos en el transistor.
> 
> ...



Hola Luis Eduardo, antes de nada, felicitarte por tus comentarios y la ayuda que aportas al foro, creo que es muy interesante.
Quería preguntarte cómo puedo ver el Esquema para frenado por resistencia, no consigo ver el fichero adjunto.
Muchas Gracias.
Un saludo.


----------



## Renato Masias (Ene 9, 2009)

hola, los condensadores en el circito de compuerta no son necesarios, en ninguna nota de aplicación de los fabricantes he visto condensadores, asi que no es necesario que los uses, la resistencia que esta enre el gate y el ir2110 si es muy importante, también lo es el diodo que esta en paralelo a este. El diodo zener que estan entre la compuerta y tierra es importante porque impide que enre un pulso de voltaje superior al que soporta la compuerta.

El diodo podría ser el 1n4148, la resistencia depende de la velocidad de conmutación que quieras, estas formulas las encuentras en las hojas técnicas de International Rectifier y dependen del mosfet o IGBT que uses, yo uso una de 15ohm.

saludos.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ene 12, 2009)

Los condensadores de compuerta se usan cuando solo se tiene una fuente y a partir de esta se saca una fuente dual con un diodo zenner y esto con el proposito de hacerla estable, debibo a la alta frecuencia de oscilacion.

Además de que los IGBT y los mosfets se ponen en corte y saturación con V- y V+ respectivamente.

Saludos.


----------



## Iron Maiden (Nov 20, 2010)

¿porque si en vez de los mofets uso igbt's los drivers se queman?


----------



## Leonardo1989 (Nov 20, 2010)

Que tal colegas. 

Me da mucho gusto haberme unido a este foro y con este post me estreno 

Da la casualidad que estoy realizando un proyecto similar al de Renato Masias en un rato mas creo un nuevo tema para ver si me pueden ayudar con unas dudas que tengo .. pero en cuanto a este proyecto tengo algunas otras.

1.- SOBRE LOS DRIVERS PARA LOS MOSFETS
Estuve investigando acerca de ellos y en una de las formulas para sacar el valor del capacitor que se necesita para tener un voltaje flotanto (o algo por el estilo, no recuedo bien el termino) en una formula iva involucrada la frecuencia, y si se esta variando la frecuencia, por ser un variador. ¿Cómo solucionaron el tema del capacitor?

2.- Este variador hasta donde entendí entrega una señal cuadrada. Es asi?

3.- Renato Masias: ¿Pudieras publicar el diagrama con una resolución mayor? para asi poder basarme en el.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## dagabot (Abr 15, 2011)

MUY BUENOS DIAS ESTIMADOS COLEGAS
Quiero felicitarlos por el nivel mostrado en el tratamiento de los temas y les agradezco de antemano por lo mucho que voy a aprender.
Estoy incursionando en el campo de la electrónica de potencia y  he realizado algunas aplicaciones para motores DC (Imax 1A), generalmente con puentes integrados, lo cual no reviste mayor dificultad.
También he montado puentes H con mosfet combinando 2 canal p y 2 canal n, pero entiendo la dificultad con el diferente tiempo de switcheo para hacer regulacion de velocidad PWM a alta frecuencia, ya que los canal p resultan ser mas rápidos que los canal n.
Estoy estudiando sobre el uso de los drivers para realizar el puente solo con mosfet canal n, los cuales son mas rapidos, y mas economicos que los canal p, ademas se consiguen con mas facilidad.
Solicito respetuosamente su ayuda en cuanto a material que me pueda ayudar para diseñar una etapa de potencia puente H con mosfet utilizando drivers, para dos motores DC de iman permanente de 12 V y una corriente máxima de 30A. Dios los bendiga.

Perdon, corrijo la anterior intervencion, los canal n resultan ser mas rapidos que los canal p


----------



## homer32 (Jul 27, 2012)

Renato podrias volver a subir el esquema?


----------



## ANGEL74 (Abr 10, 2013)

Belphegor dijo:


> Hola Renato.
> 
> Estoy construyendo ese mismo puente H con mosfets y me llaman la atención los juegos de diodos zener, resistencias y condensadores que usas para cada transistor en el gate de los transistores y los otros con diodos normales en las salidas de los drivers.
> 
> Que hacen exactamente? Y que valores de R y C usas y que referencias son los diodos?




Donde encuentro el diagrama esquematico


----------

